# Getting funded to train ?



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello does anyone know if their is anyway to get funded to train ?

I'm only 16 had been training for about 8 months until I lost my job .


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

doubt it mate, wish there was

some gyms give you discount if your not in employment though, not fight gyms though


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> doubt it mate, wish there was
> 
> some gyms give you discount if your not in employment though, not fight gyms though


Yeah I want to compete, I was meant to but didnt make the weight cut and have stopped training but I really miss it.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah .. but you have to win fights and train hard, and then hope a big organization or sponsor helps you out .. other than that no


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

To be honest mate, i can only go from personal experience, but we normally only support and sponsor pro or semi pro fighters with a decent history or good heart. So I guess you have to earn companies respect first


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Can the government support you ?

I've applied for loads of christmas temp jobs so if i get one i'm going to save up my wages and hopefully that would allow me to train for a couple of months.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

hendy1992 said:


> Can the government support you ?
> 
> I've applied for loads of christmas temp jobs so if i get one i'm going to save up my wages and hopefully that would allow me to train for a couple of months.


not a cat in hells chance mate....

I should have been doing a gym instructors course now, a matter of days before starting i received a letter stating somethin along these lines...

The learning and skills council (LSC) have had a large rise in funding being needed over recent months too, so are reducing the amount of funding they are giving out, and only giving it to people 18 or under.

make sense? no thought not... lol


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

It doesn't hurt to ask gyms, especaily new ones if you can trade membership for somthing else such as teaching or even cleaning the mats or flyering


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

That's true actually .. I cant remember which gym in the midlands it was, but if you spent like 10 hours a week cleaning or something you could get free membership


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Hendy - maybe speak with the facility owners/instructors who you have spoken with the past months and ask them about using the facilities? maybe at a 6pm class you turn up at 5pm and use the mats for an hour, have a roll use the bags whatever you know, better still network with fellow students see if one of them wants to do this with you before their main class or on days they dont do their regular class.

Sure its not full on instruction but you will still be gaining experience, use facilities online such as submissions101 and many standup technique videos, practice them in your own space... until something crops up allowing lessons.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Hendy - maybe speak with the facility owners/instructors who you have spoken with the past months and ask them about using the facilities? maybe at a 6pm class you turn up at 5pm and use the mats for an hour, have a roll use the bags whatever you know, better still network with fellow students see if one of them wants to do this with you before their main class or on days they dont do their regular class.
> 
> Sure its not full on instruction but you will still be gaining experience, use facilities online such as submissions101 and many standup technique videos, practice them in your own space... until something crops up allowing lessons.


Ive got somewhere i can train but i prefer getting taught by someone who has been there and got the hat.


----------



## yimyamyo (Aug 17, 2009)

How much does your gym cost? the one i train at gives a student discount i can do three lessons of MMA, Jujitsu and Thai a week for Â£35 a month with student discount. i dont know how expensive this is compared to others but it my opinion its extremely cheap compared to gym memberships in my area.

If you are in collage you could apply for EMA which can be up to Â£30 a week, which if saved up could easily pay a monthly membership. As you 16 im guessing you are still in school/collage. ask in like local connections and plead for help (make some bullshit up). there are government funds available to help young people do sports - just got to ask. for example a thing in my area called G2G which gave Â£40 a month to do sports.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

yimyamo, where do you train? Â£35 p/m i'd bite their hands off.. was costing me Â£65 a month for 3/4 lessons a week... costing me too much dropped it to a few lessons now im struggling to get to one.

Would love to train 3/4x per week just expensive


----------



## KANSEIDO (Oct 20, 2009)

Anderson Silva started working out on a punch bag while working in mcdonald's, Paul Buentello ( new add to the UFC )have had NO training partners only a punch bag in a garage. Roy Nelson managed himself, booking fights and grappling contests.

There are many other Mixed Martial artists who didn't have access to a gym, or sparring partners but they have the heart and the belief. I've learnt a lot since joining this forum, and I can tell you this.

Read what these fighters are saying because they know what they're talking about also listen to yourself. If you really want to be an MMA competitor. What are YOU going to do about it?

Build up your cardio in the meantime?

using cheap resistance bands?

watching your ideal weight for competition?

use ankle weights while jogging?

various situps?

skipping?

shadow boxing? and

watching youtube clips on BJJ/Catch wrestling?

May not be helpful to you right now but damn son, its enough for me to keep going. Easy


----------



## yimyamyo (Aug 17, 2009)

I train at tsunami gym in cambridge. its normal price is Â£35 a month for 3 classes a week. With student discount its a lot lower. its a great gym got everything.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Get parent(s) to pay, tell them if you don't go training you'll go wild, start random fights and eventually become withdrawn from society! :thumb Worth a try!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Hendy - maybe speak with the facility owners/instructors who you have spoken with the past months and ask them about using the facilities? maybe at a 6pm class you turn up at 5pm and use the mats for an hour, have a roll use the bags whatever you know, better still network with fellow students see if one of them wants to do this with you before their main class or on days they dont do their regular class.
> 
> Sure its not full on instruction but you will still be gaining experience, use facilities online such as submissions101 and many standup technique videos, practice them in your own space... until something crops up allowing lessons.


Good advice to network and ask for help.

Bad advice to use submissions 101!


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

yimyamyo said:


> How much does your gym cost? the one i train at gives a student discount i can do three lessons of MMA, Jujitsu and Thai a week for Â£35 a month with student discount. i dont know how expensive this is compared to others but it my opinion its extremely cheap compared to gym memberships in my area.
> 
> If you are in collage you could apply for EMA which can be up to Â£30 a week, which if saved up could easily pay a monthly membership. As you 16 im guessing you are still in school/collage. ask in like local connections and plead for help (make some bullshit up). there are government funds available to help young people do sports - just got to ask. for example a thing in my area called G2G which gave Â£40 a month to do sports.


Â£90 a month mate.

I don't get EMA because my parents earn over the maximum limit .


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

utc uk - 60 quid a month - 30 classes

I want them to do a student discount though


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Heres what you do your 16 so you could make a packet , just put your tapout shorts on and ul rake it in Kissograms Stripograms - UK stripogram kissogram agency male female strippers.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

LoL... my man Wiggy - what you gonna come up with next?

WigStuff... grow some hair


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Il keep the ideas coming you carry on bringing the insults , whats with the wig thing is that a manchester thing ARE KID !


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ryan...... stop acting like your daughter and grow up


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice one (supermoderator) , use your privilages and face book on some one else , if you have a problem with me coz i rubed you up the wrong way............BOOT ME

But rember this i havent actually directly insulted anyone or called them names unlike you but only tried to make some good banter with you but you just want to call names

If ive offended you i invite you to make a truse and have some good conversation and laughts which should make a better forum i cant say fairer than that , can i ?


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Mate i feel for you, im only just managing to pay for my training fees with m brithday money, ema hasnt given me any money yet but if there is back payments when they do come then a lot should come. In the mean time, try your best to manage your finances, i know its easier said then done but saving for at least one session at a time is better than no training. If your that desperate, you could flog some stuff thats worth money? And ask you parents for some money to borrow, Im sure they'll realise that you having the passion to train is enough reason to lend you some money for training.

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Seriously dude whats wrong with a part time job ?

minimum wage per hour should cover your class costs


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

A lot of shops are gonna be getting in xmas cover .. so start appying everywhere


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

MrBigStuff said:


> Seriously dude whats wrong with a part time job ?
> 
> minimum wage per hour should cover your class costs


I'm studying law full time, I have had 16 interviews but i'm not able to work the hours that are available for christmas temp jobs.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

I know its hard to find work at the moment

didnt know you could study law at 16 you must be a genius , just think when you qualified you wont have any trouble getting money and if your studying this erley you will still be young enought to train in a few years time when your done


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

MrBigStuff said:


> I know its hard to find work at the moment
> 
> didnt know you could study law at 16 you must be a genius , just think when you qualified you wont have any trouble getting money and if your studying this erley you will still be young enought to train in a few years time when your done


Doing a longer degree mate

2 year access then on to uni 

Still was hard to get onto the course mind you.


----------

